# billing 93923, vasculars, help



## fittrip (Apr 27, 2010)

HI, Can you bill multiple units of 93923 for the same test session? It was my understanding that you would bill for one level a 93922, and for 2 or more levels, use the code, 93923, (not 2 units of the 93923) . Code description for 93923: Noninvasive physiologic studies of upper or lower extremity arteries, multiple levels or with provocative functional maneuvers, complete bilateral study? Thanks!


----------

